# East Mids Meet



## Gracemorgandavies (Jan 27, 2017)

Hello

Can anyone tell me if there is a meet in the East Mids area please. Thanks x


----------



## Rich2508 (Aug 28, 2016)

I would be interested in this if there was.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

When the TTOC was part of the forum there were East Midlands meets last Thursday of every month 
I attended a few, met some great people and some nice motors 
I think the guy that arranged them every month left when the TTOC did

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Still here, lol, and the East Mids meets are still going strong!

We meet on the second Thursday of every month at the McArthur Glen retail park just off Junction 28 of the M1 at 7:30pm. usually have 30 mins for everyone to arrive and then have a short drive out (max 30 mins) for some food.

More than welcome to join us, we usually get 5-10 cars each month and it's always a great night out, some new people coming along would be great.


----------



## MollyPippit (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi Nem,

Hopefully join you guys in July at the meet


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

MollyPippit said:


> Hi Nem,
> 
> Hopefully join you guys in July at the meet


I'd be up for July I'm in Barton under Needwood just of the A38 Just got hold off TTS .


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We're changing things up for the June meet:

https://www.facebook.com/events/276529432817293/


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm sure you schedule your meets by the motogp Calendar 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi August 10th meet at Mc Arthur Glenn is this still up running.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Le Smith said:


> Hi August 10th meet at Mc Arthur Glenn is this still up running.


Definitely still on, meeting at the retail park for 7:30 as usual, then this month we're going to have a drive to Chesterfield to a great Chinese restaurant.

Cheers


----------



## Just_TTS (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi All,

I assume this will just be a case of rock up and say Hi. Would it be necessary to book for the Chinese?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Whizzbangles said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I assume this will just be a case of rock up and say Hi. Would it be necessary to book for the Chinese?


Hi, was just about to post actually. We meet from 7:30 till 8 on at the retail park for a chat and make sure everyone turns up. Then at 8 we'll head off to chesterfield for some food, if anyone wants to join for the meal just say and I'll get numbers for the table and book it tomorrow. Can always amend the number if anyone else posts wanting a place it would rather you say before the night so I can let the resteraunt know. Hopefully see you Thursday.


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

Nem said:


> Whizzbangles said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Hi Nick soz can't do Thursday in Manchester with work Doh.


----------



## Just_TTS (Jul 25, 2017)

Certainly interested but just have to check and see if there is anything happening at work that might end up running late but in principle it sounds like fun.


----------



## MollyPippit (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi Nick,

Count us in we will see you at 7:30 and would like to attend the meal to 

Jez..


----------

